# First UK Order



## bryansbestwax (Jun 18, 2008)

Putting in my first order with anyone in the UK, trying out Elite Car Care.

Ordering 
10 150 mm yellow 3M pads
6 Green 150 mm 3M pads
6 Blue 150mm pads 3m
3m 125mm backing plate 5/8
75mm 5/8 drive bp
and the 3 pack compound and polish by 3m ( fast cut plus, extra fine and ultrfina)

looking forward to great service and stuff


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the order Bryan. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

you will certainly receive great service and stuff ..


----------



## bryansbestwax (Jun 18, 2008)

Adjusted order, feel dumb for jumping the gun but repsonses have been timely and excellent


----------

